# Rental income computation - PRTB allowable expense



## Eagle (16 Oct 2007)

Hi,

Is the registration fee payable to the Private Residential Tenancies Board (PRTB) an allowable expense in a rental income computation?

Thanks


----------



## asdfg (16 Oct 2007)

Yes 

See here for want is deductible especially 

What expenses can be claimed? 
What is the position with regard to interest paid on borrowings? 
What expenses can be claimed for Wear and Tear? 
What expenses cannot be claimed for


----------



## Eagle (17 Oct 2007)

Hi asdfg,

It would appear that the Private Residential Tenancies Board (PRTB) is an allowable expense for a rental income computation.

Thanks Again


----------



## ClubMan (17 Oct 2007)

It would appear that this is exactly what _asdfg _said in the original reply to your query!


----------



## Haille (18 Oct 2007)

purchased investment property in August,hope to rent it out when renovated.If I do not succeed in completing renovations before end of this tax year can I carry over interest payments since Aug. to next tax year to offset against future rental income?  Should I register with PRTB  even though I am not ready yet for letting out?  Will I fail to get interest relief for the period Aug. to Dec. if not registered?


----------



## Stifster (18 Oct 2007)

Haille said:


> purchased investment property in August,hope to rent it out when renovated.If I do not succeed in completing renovations before end of this tax year can I carry over interest payments since Aug. to next tax year to offset against future rental income? Should I register with PRTB even though I am not ready yet for letting out? Will I fail to get interest relief for the period Aug. to Dec. if not registered?


 
1. Can't carry over interest payments into the next tax year.

2. You only register once it is let.

3. If you had income to set the interest off against it wouldn't matter if you were registered or not.


----------



## asdfg (18 Oct 2007)

> If you had income to set the interest off against it wouldn't matter if you were registered or not.


You have to be registered with PTSB in order to claim Interest as an expense see [broken link removed] but you can't register until you let the property. So it appears that those in your position can't claim interest while the property is not let.


----------

